# Found: Groover



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I can describe it...full of dookie. Why would anyone want to "forget" that?


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

gross. that's poor form my friends.


----------



## Jamespio (Apr 13, 2009)

No, guys, it was clean and empty, or I sure as hell wouldn't have put it in my car. And I shouldd be clear, this is not technically a "groover" it's a portable toilet. Someone spent good money on it, and if they don't get it back, I guess I'll save a few bucks.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Back when I was a dirtbag and everything on my raft rig was secondhand, military surplus or cobbled together with bailing wire and gum, my groover was a 5 gallon bucket with a Gamma lid on top. 

After a long, hot San Juan trip, that thing came home with nobody committing to cleaning it. After a few weeks in my backyard, I wasn't touching that thing -so I went over to my buddy's house and left it on his porch, just cracked a bit. It found it's way onto someone else's porch, then another dude's pickup bed, etc for the next month.


----------

